# [Question] how to make Swype DUTCH?



## Mr_stickz (Jan 3, 2010)

I have swype it works great but i want to use it now with texting... but its english anyone know how to make swype dutch? i read something about the dutch dictionary in swype  via the sms program but i coudnt find the right lexicon.txt... anyone help pls?


----------



## sorlan (Jan 4, 2010)

*Try SlideIT*

SlideIT has already 14 language packs : Czech, Danish, Dutch, Finnish, French, German, Hebrew, Hungarian, Italian, Norwegian, Portuguese, Russian, Spanish and Swedish.

You can download it here: Download SlideIT


----------



## Mr_stickz (Jan 4, 2010)

thx for ur help but i know swype is in dutch language pack and i want it and not slide it i think its a laggier program

EDIT: Cant i put the dutch language pack from slide it in Swype>? it is just a txt file right so it should bbe possible


----------



## Mr_stickz (Jan 6, 2010)

Not even one dutch men around here who has the dutch version of swype>?


----------



## Nirak (Jan 6, 2010)

voor zover ik weet is swype er op dit moment alleen nog maar in Engels en Spaans.

As far as i know, at the moment only English and Spanish are available for Swype.

Nope, sorry, i was wrong...look at this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=597406&highlight=swype&page=3  # 26

Dutch dictionairy is available, but no easy way to add it to swype yet.


----------



## GeitjeG (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm waiting anxious as well. Most of the time Dutch versions of things are quite soon available, not this time...


----------



## XTREEM|RAGE (Jan 8, 2010)

GeitjeG said:


> I'm waiting anxious as well. Most of the time Dutch versions of things are quite soon available, not this time...

Click to collapse



well this program is not really for sale, they sold it for some samsung phones and they are patners with Verizon (if i'm correct). So maybe thats why there are so des supported languages. But you can also putthe language in a mail and add in that way.


----------



## Mr_stickz (Jan 9, 2010)

oops my browser buggs with the edit button >.< Opera beta sucks


----------



## Mr_stickz (Jan 9, 2010)

i tired to open the txt file in word and my phone crashed XD and is u swype 123 fast at&t will appear as word on screen so i think its partners with at&t...

But u sure it will work if i put it all in a mail?

Because i dont mind having english words aswell because i surf in english on the web so i can have both this way?


----------



## XTREEM|RAGE (Jan 10, 2010)

No connect your phone to your computer with active sync and mymobiler (so you can control your mobile via windows) --> open de txt file in windows (xp, vista, 7)! --> Then copy some lines to your email (you need to create new email) --> use the swype key and w8 a while. And repeat the entire process

This will take a lot of time, but will be worth in the end. Al though I don't use swype any more .


----------



## Mr_stickz (Jan 12, 2010)

That sounds like alot of work indeed... i dont have that much time... well ye ill just wait for someone to edit the cab and add the dutch dictionary....

But if one person just copy and paste those words in swype then he can upload the dictionary file from his phone to XDA so we can replace it with ours and we have dutch Swype! But someone with alot of TIME has todo it then...


----------



## Mr_stickz (Jan 16, 2010)

has no one done this?


----------



## Mr_stickz (Jan 21, 2010)

BUMP!!!!11!!1!1!1


----------



## Mr_stickz (Jan 24, 2010)

Mr_stickz said:


> BUMP!!!!11!!1!1!1

Click to collapse



BUMP

No one has done this?


----------



## an0therus3r (Feb 5, 2010)

Guess not, that email method will take ages but i will give it a try.

Just gimme the files/info needed.

Wouldn't it be possible to extract apk and add language lib to add and sign it again ?


----------



## Sirstoner (Feb 11, 2010)

BUMP

I'd really like a dutch dictionary for swype. I just used it for about 5 minutes in English and I'm really astonished by the capabilities of the product. Its hella faster than me typing


----------



## Haspels (Feb 12, 2010)

Since using the extracted version of Swype is considered a violation of copyrights I decided to try SlideIT. There is a demo version and this one is looking good so far. For only $15 i think I'lll go for this one! Not to forget that SlideIT does have language support.


----------



## Smobbo (Feb 25, 2010)

I've been using SlideIT for a few days now, but it is not as good as swype (not even close!). You get a lot of mistypes, and it just doesn't work as fluently as swype.
I'm gonna try the email add method, see if that works .
The only problem i think that it will give is that you'll have both english and dutch as suggested words...


----------



## BlazinAsian (Feb 25, 2010)

Smobbo said:


> I've been using SlideIT for a few days now, but it is not as good as swype (not even close!). You get a lot of mistypes, and it just doesn't work as fluently as swype.
> I'm gonna try the email add method, see if that works .
> The only problem i think that it will give is that you'll have both english and dutch as suggested words...

Click to collapse



Yes it does give both as a suggestion, but as you use the dutch words more and more often it remember which words you prefer so if you swype often it'll work just fine.
What I did was split the dutch words into multiple small text files, then I open these text files with the explorer and edit > select all > touch the swype button, wait for like 30 seconds and you get an entire list saying words added to the dictionary, let me save you a little trouble a long the way here are the dutch text files I used I'd say it's around 8000 words or even more! Aprox 800 per files and some contain 1500 words. Now not every word is in here yet because it takes quite some time splitting it into a lot of different files but I'll sure continue splitting soon.
Also if words have already been added for example you added hallo doei goedemiddag or something like that and one of my text files contains these words aswell, they will not be added because it scans if the word is already in the dictionary or not, so no need to worry about duplicates.

Well after that load of text here are my .txt files containing lots of dutch words you can open each single files and just do this:
Menu > Edit (Bewerken) > Select All (Alles Selecteren) > Press the swype button to open the keyboard > Press the swype button in the lower left corner (linker onderin).
After waiting a while it should say words added giving you a list of the added words, now not all the words that have been added fit on the screen but all the words in the .txt file will have been added !


----------



## Smobbo (Feb 25, 2010)

BlazinAsian said:


> Yes it does give both as a suggestion, but as you use the dutch words more and more often it remember which words you prefer so if you swype often it'll work just fine.
> What I did was split the dutch words into multiple small text files, then I open these text files with the explorer and edit > select all > touch the swype button, wait for like 30 seconds and you get an entire list saying words added to the dictionary, let me save you a little trouble a long the way here are the dutch text files I used I'd say it's around 8000 words or even more! Aprox 800 per files and some contain 1500 words. Now not every word is in here yet because it takes quite some time splitting it into a lot of different files but I'll sure continue splitting soon.
> Also if words have already been added for example you added hallo doei goedemiddag or something like that and one of my text files contains these words aswell, they will not be added because it scans if the word is already in the dictionary or not, so no need to worry about duplicates.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tnx for the list of words!
I'll start adding them and hopefully it will work nicely


----------



## Mr_stickz (Jan 3, 2010)

I have swype it works great but i want to use it now with texting... but its english anyone know how to make swype dutch? i read something about the dutch dictionary in swype  via the sms program but i coudnt find the right lexicon.txt... anyone help pls?


----------



## Smobbo (Feb 26, 2010)

It took a while to add all the words, but i've done it!
So far it is working quite nicely. There are still some words swype doesn't know, but if you type it in the traditional way and press space swype will learn it immediately. Sometimes it will give the closest english word instead of the dutch word, but if i then select the dutch word from the list of options, the next time it will automatically choose the dutch word. 
The more i use it the better it works. So i believe this is a decent temporary solution, but i still hope someone will be able to extract the dutch language pack from the android version that is already available


----------



## BlazinAsian (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah I'm trying to contact android users so they can extract it


----------



## henv (Feb 27, 2010)

Smobbo said:


> It took a while to add all the words, but i've done it!
> So far it is working quite nicely. There are still some words swype doesn't know, but if you type it in the traditional way and press space swype will learn it immediately. Sometimes it will give the closest english word instead of the dutch word, but if i then select the dutch word from the list of options, the next time it will automatically choose the dutch word.
> The more i use it the better it works. So i believe this is a decent temporary solution, but i still hope someone will be able to extract the dutch language pack from the android version that is already available

Click to collapse



did you have a new library now, that you maybe can share with us?


----------



## Smobbo (Feb 27, 2010)

no unfortunately not. or atleast i don't know how to extract it.
Anyhow, the english words are still present, which makes it necessary to look at what you type.

Hopefully the android users will be able to extract the dutch dictionary!


----------



## BlazinAsian (Feb 28, 2010)

Here are some more dutch text files, it's about 400 files .


----------



## Possible (Feb 28, 2010)

Is it possible to make a dictonary for 1 time, and after everything is added, make a new cab? I don't want to spend hours to add words after i flashed another custom rom again


----------



## BlazinAsian (Feb 28, 2010)

Possible said:


> Is it possible to make a dictonary for 1 time, and after everything is added, make a new cab? I don't want to spend hours to add words after i flashed another custom rom again

Click to collapse



If I'm not mistaken the userdata.udb contains all the custom words you have entered, so should you hard reset or flash to a different rom, replacing the userdata with your previous one should do the trick.


Door: Willeke de Haas
Datum: 18-02-2010 	Reactie:
We zijn de Nederlandse versie ook al tegengekomen in Barcelona en hebben deze reeds uitgebreid geprobeerd. Binnen enkele maanden zal Swype ook in het Nederlands verkrijgbaar zijn.

Meaning there is a dutch swype available in spain! When will this be extracted!? Can't Wait!


----------



## BlazinAsian (Mar 1, 2010)

We must have this version!


----------



## merten3000 (Mar 6, 2010)

BlazinAsian said:


> We must have this version!

Click to collapse



Any new development on a dutch version of swype??


----------



## Smobbo (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm also very cursious about the development of a swype with dutch dictionary (on WinMo ofcourse).
I've been using the english version with the added dutch wordlists and atm it understands 9 out of 10 words for me. So it is very usefull!
I however want to flash a new rom but by doing so i'll probably lose all my words right?


----------



## BlazinAsian (Mar 8, 2010)

Smobbo said:


> I'm also very cursious about the development of a swype with dutch dictionary (on WinMo ofcourse).
> I've been using the english version with the added dutch wordlists and atm it understands 9 out of 10 words for me. So it is very usefull!
> I however want to flash a new rom but by doing so i'll probably lose all my words right?

Click to collapse



So you haven't encountered a limit to adding words? You've added all of the txt files?


----------



## pietme (Mar 9, 2010)

Is it possible to upload whatever file holds the (enriched Dutch) dictionary?


----------



## MartiDiamond (Mar 9, 2010)

BlazinAsian said:


> So you haven't encountered a limit to adding words? You've added all of the txt files?

Click to collapse



Depends on where Swype saves its dictionary.
If you installed the program on your storage card/internal storage, the words will most likely be saved there too. And so you wouldn't lose them after a hard reset or ROM flash.

I'm not sure though, so this is on your own risk!


----------



## henv (Mar 10, 2010)

Smobbo said:


> I'm also very cursious about the development of a swype with dutch dictionary (on WinMo ofcourse).
> I've been using the english version with the added dutch wordlists and atm it understands 9 out of 10 words for me. So it is very usefull!
> I however want to flash a new rom but by doing so i'll probably lose all my words right?

Click to collapse



I saw on a thread from swype (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=598633)the next thing:

How to replace your userdata.udb?
Userdata.udb is the database that contains your custom words. You can replace you userdata.udb with a new one with custom words in other languages. As userdata.udb is locked as being in use, follow the steps below for the easiest replacing method.

   1. Rename old userdata.udb to userdata.bak (you cannot delete it, but you can rename it)
   2. Copy the new userdata.udb to $SWYPEHOME directory
   3. Soft-reset your device

So if there is anybody with a filled one with dutch words can do this. We all can use swype


----------



## Smobbo (Mar 13, 2010)

henv said:


> I saw on a thread from swype (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=598633)the next thing:
> 
> How to replace your userdata.udb?
> Userdata.udb is the database that contains your custom words. You can replace you userdata.udb with a new one with custom words in other languages. As userdata.udb is locked as being in use, follow the steps below for the easiest replacing method.
> ...

Click to collapse



That would be great!
I've unfortunately flashed a new rom (and thus removed my swype userdata.udb), but i hope someone still has his/her userdata.udb with the dutch words!


----------



## BlazinAsian (Mar 18, 2010)

There is a dutch version of swype! The Samsung Omnia 2 from Vodafone containts Swype and a dutch dictionary of Swype!

Source: http://www.vodafone-prepaid.nl/samsung-omnia-2/


----------



## BSmart (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi..

It's quite easy to get dutch words into SWYPE:
- Find or Create a (plain) text file containing most dutch words
- Open this textfile in word (on your mobile ofcourse)
- Select SWYPE as input methode
- Select ALL text
- push the SWYPE button. Phone my seem to hang.. but it's actually adding all words in the
  selected text to the userdata.. depending on the number of words it will take sevaral
  minutes. I used NL-KORT.ZIP found on xda.. it's a pretty good start. Just add missing words
  allong the way. Just type it using the keyboard.. hit space and it will be added aswell.

HOWEVER:
- Since there is still the (in my case) english vocabolary is active swype gets confused
  more often.. so if anyone knows how to get ride of the english (have tried deleting the
  vocabolary file sinces I don't know which)  

Good luck.. it's worth the effort I think!


----------



## Smobbo (Mar 18, 2010)

BlazinAsian said:


> There is a dutch version of swype! The Samsung Omnia 2 from Vodafone containts Swype and a dutch dictionary of Swype!
> 
> Source: http://www.vodafone-prepaid.nl/samsung-omnia-2/

Click to collapse



That's great news! I hope someone will be able to extract it and cab it up !
I'm still using the added dutch words and it won't ever be as good as a really dutch dictionary...


----------



## GeitjeG (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, I really hope a Dutch swipe dict is coming soon. It's really a very efficient and quick way to enter text. It's such a shame it's not available to buy, I would certainly pay for it.


----------



## jojojoost (Mar 25, 2010)

Is there no one with a Dutch Samsung Omnia 2 willing to extract the library/dictionary of swipe?


----------



## Mr_stickz (Jan 3, 2010)

I have swype it works great but i want to use it now with texting... but its english anyone know how to make swype dutch? i read something about the dutch dictionary in swype  via the sms program but i coudnt find the right lexicon.txt... anyone help pls?


----------



## merten3000 (Mar 25, 2010)

jojojoost said:


> Is there no one with a Dutch Samsung Omnia 2 willing to extract the library/dictionary of swipe?

Click to collapse



Yeah I'm also waiting for that miracle to occur 
It should be possible I think.

So please fellow dutchmen, help us....


----------



## wieg86 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Ik ook! Ik ook!*

Ik wil ook graag de Nederlandse Swype!! Hopelijk lukt het iemand...
I want the Dutch Swype as well!! Hopefully somebody figures it out...


----------



## PollPixx (Apr 2, 2010)

Same over here, I really want to try Swype in Dutch. Now I use a different keyboard, but as soon as the Dutch version will be released I am going back to Swype. 

Cheers,
Arnold


----------



## pietrucci (Apr 2, 2010)

Unbelievable how difficult it is to get the Dutch language file...
We're searching for months now and still no file available.
Normally this kind of things takes only a few hours or days to become available on the internet.
So I really doubt whether there's any Dutch file at the moment.

Also some people describe how to make a file yourself with txt files, but till now noone has done this or shared it with others obviously.


----------



## PollPixx (Apr 3, 2010)

till there is a Dutch pack for it I switched to Slide-it...it works well.

But the thing with slideit is, there are no skins for it at the moment. 
I really wish for a black skin on it..

Hopefully Dutch Swype file will come soon, as I really like the look of swype with some great skins they made on this forum...

Cheers,
Arnold


----------



## pietrucci (Apr 3, 2010)

PollPixx said:


> till there is a Dutch pack for it I switched to Slide-it...it works well.
> 
> But the thing with slideit is, there are no skins for it at the moment.
> I really wish for a black skin on it..
> ...

Click to collapse



I also bought Slideit and also got the latest beta. This beta is better, works in landscape too, but Slideit is just too strict in correcting. In Opera it forces to start with a capital and when I just want to type words I first have to go to the second screen and disable Slideit. 
Big problem also is to get the arrows up/down/left/right keys: I first have to click about 6 screens.

Yesterday I imported Dutch words in Swype (about 11.550 words), it's a beginning...


----------



## PollPixx (Apr 3, 2010)

pietrucci said:


> I also bought Slideit and also got the latest beta. This beta is better, works in landscape too, but Slideit is just too strict in correcting. In Opera it forces to start with a capital and when I just want to type words I first have to go to the second screen and disable Slideit.
> Big problem also is to get the arrows up/down/left/right keys: I first have to click about 6 screens.
> 
> Yesterday I imported Dutch words in Swype (about 11.550 words), it's a beginning...

Click to collapse



Do you have a file of those words (why do I ask this in English) and how easy is it to get it working. I think eventhough you added those 11500 words, swype still comes up with English suggestions, doesn't it? 
Is there anyway a cab file can be made so it installs it directly into the Swype dictionary?

Cheers,
Arnold


----------



## pietrucci (Apr 3, 2010)

PollPixx said:


> Do you have a file of those words (why do I ask this in English) and how easy is it to get it working. I think eventhough you added those 11500 words, swype still comes up with English suggestions, doesn't it?
> Is there anyway a cab file can be made so it installs it directly into the Swype dictionary?
> 
> Cheers,
> Arnold

Click to collapse



Well, seems I was wrong. I thought I added all these words but there's a limit in the number of words to add. 
So the more words I added the more got removed...

Swype comes up with all suggestions, also with the added (Dutch) words. But like I said, adding is very limited.


----------



## knaak (Apr 16, 2010)

Not entirely understand this thread. Is there an easy way to get swype in Dutch? Some methods like copy pasting an entire dictionary into word (or softmaker?) seems easy way to do it? If someone could post an " easy way " that would be great


----------



## Smobbo (May 17, 2010)

knaak said:


> Not entirely understand this thread. Is there an easy way to get swype in Dutch? Some methods like copy pasting an entire dictionary into word (or softmaker?) seems easy way to do it? If someone could post an " easy way " that would be great

Click to collapse



At the moment there is NO DUTCH SWYPE available.
I don't know if it is even in development (for WM)...

You can add your own words to swype, but the amount of words is limited. So when you add more words earlier words get deleted from the dictionary. Also, you still have the english words that come up as suggestions. This (for me) makes it unusable for day to day use.

You also have Slide-It, which is available in dutch. But you have to be much more precise with typing/sliding text. It doesn't correct very well. This means that you have to slide slower and look closely if the program creates the correct word. It also doesn't work well with Opera.

These problems make it unusable for day to day use (for me).

So at the moment there simply is no swyping program good enough to get on your WM device...


----------



## SilencerNL (May 20, 2010)

My dad owns a Dutch Samsung Omnia 2, but I still haven't found the Swipe keyboard. It seems like the Dutch rom doesn't have Swipe installed.


----------



## kctb (Jun 24, 2010)

*swype voor android*

hallo, hier een link met swype werkend op hero met nederlandse taal


----------



## Roeltjuh (Jun 24, 2010)

BlazinAsian said:


> Here are some more dutch text files, it's about 400 files .

Click to collapse



This is working really well for me, much, much better then copying the text into an e-mail! Thank you for taking the time to split the text into smaller files  haha it's still taking a really long time though


----------



## RB85 (Jul 2, 2010)

kctb said:


> hallo, hier een link met swype werkend op hero met nederlandse taal

Click to collapse



I have opened the APK file and there is indeed a Dutch dictionary in this file. Tried to copy this to my WM device te replace the spanish language but this doesn't seem to work. Anyone here know how to include the Dutch dictionary?

It should be a big help now that we have the dictionary..


----------



## Elderen (Jul 2, 2010)

Question to RB85: You have extracted the Dutch dictionary files, renamed them *SwypeSpanish* (where it currently is *Dutch*), copied them to the Swype directory (under \Windows) and set Swype to the Spanish language?

Hope to see your response to get this working,


----------



## Terror Factor (Jul 4, 2010)

I was able to make a working Dutch Swype (for Android WVGA).
I used the dictionary from kctb(thanks!), and then used this tutorial: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=685006

Some things were different. I opened both apk's with winrar, copied all Dutch files and the azerty keyboard files from assets\files. I also copied all the azertyfiles from assets\keyboard. I deleted the META-INF folder like said in the tutorial.
I renamed the Dutch files to Spanish, and deleted the original Spanish files.

Then I signed the apk using SignApk.jar (it is included in this file: http://www.kyubinc.org/files/AndroidMod.zip), using this command:
java -jar signapk.jar certificate.pem key.pk8 your-app.apk  your-signed-app.apk

That was it, I copied the file and I installed it without problems. 
Select Espagnol as your language, and you're good to go. Seems to work great on my Acer Liquid!

An issue: my keyboard is qwerty instead of azerty. The tutorial uses older versions I think, so I'm not sure which files I should use, and I'm to tired atm to try and find out. If someone knows, please tell! Also, I might have copied stuff that wasn't necessary, so if you can make a cleaner version, go ahead!

I've uploaded my file, for the people who are too lazy to make it themselves: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6EW258PI

EDIT: here is a link to a HVGA version, just got it from a friend: http://forum.samdroid.net/f10/swype-1302/


----------



## RB85 (Jul 5, 2010)

Elderen said:


> Question to RB85: You have extracted the Dutch dictionary files, renamed them *SwypeSpanish* (where it currently is *Dutch*), copied them to the Swype directory (under \Windows) and set Swype to the Spanish language?
> 
> Hope to see your response to get this working,

Click to collapse



Yes that is what i tried, but Swype won't read the file then. I get a message it can't open Spanish dictionary because it's corrupt.


----------



## Elderen (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear, because this is what exactly did the trick for me.
(using a HD2 with WM 6.5.5 built 23569 and Swype 3.19.20.20.6343; although I have to admit that I can no longer change language, but what the hack, since it is Dutch now).


----------



## HellStorm666 (Jul 5, 2010)

yeah,
I got it working in dutch.
Downloaded that file opend it with winrar. Insite is a folder called assets/file. opend that an copyed Dutch.htm and Dutch.zdb.le.
Renamed those 2 to SwypeGerman.htm and SwypeGerman.zdb.le and copied to /Windows/Swype en replaced it. Than just go somewhere where you could type. Select Swype as keyboard als press and hold the"q" than select German and your done.

It works amaing. Only words with 2 of the same characters like "aan", "maar", "ook" or not that easy.
EDIT: found it. To use a doubleletter word, just make a circle on that letter what you want to have double. like "maar" it is start on "m" go to "a" make a circle there and go to "r"


----------



## Foxje (Jul 6, 2010)

Never mind


----------



## Mr_stickz (Jan 3, 2010)

I have swype it works great but i want to use it now with texting... but its english anyone know how to make swype dutch? i read something about the dutch dictionary in swype  via the sms program but i coudnt find the right lexicon.txt... anyone help pls?


----------



## Roeltjuh (Jul 15, 2010)

HellStorm666 said:


> yeah,
> I got it working in dutch.
> Downloaded that file opend it with winrar. Insite is a folder called assets/file. opend that an copyed Dutch.htm and Dutch.zdb.le.
> Renamed those 2 to SwypeGerman.htm and SwypeGerman.zdb.le and copied to /Windows/Swype en replaced it. Than just go somewhere where you could type. Select Swype as keyboard als press and hold the"q" than select German and your done.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes this is working great! finally an easy way to make swype completely dutch on my HD2!


----------



## Xaobotnik (Jul 17, 2010)

HellStorm666 said:


> yeah,
> I got it working in dutch.
> Downloaded that file opend it with winrar. Insite is a folder called assets/file. opend that an copyed Dutch.htm and Dutch.zdb.le.
> Renamed those 2 to SwypeGerman.htm and SwypeGerman.zdb.le and copied to /Windows/Swype en replaced it. Than just go somewhere where you could type. Select Swype as keyboard als press and hold the"q" than select German and your done.
> ...

Click to collapse



I replaced the two files. But when I hold 'q' it just says 'Language' and doesn't show any options. This while I clearly see several languages in the \Windows\Swype-folder. Anyone knows whats wrong?


----------



## larsss1987 (Jul 18, 2010)

the copy, change name and replace way does not seem to work...


----------



## larsss1987 (Jul 18, 2010)

larsss1987 said:


> the copy, change name and replace way does not seem to work...

Click to collapse



If you open texting - swype afterwards it gives the notification `failed to open EnglishUS´.
Someone has a solution..?


----------



## RB85 (Jul 19, 2010)

larsss1987 said:


> If you open texting - swype afterwards it gives the notification `failed to open EnglishUS´.
> Someone has a solution..?

Click to collapse



Are you using the latest release of Swype? I had this same problem on older versions. On new versions it does work. Only won't be able to change te language after.


----------



## larsss1987 (Jul 19, 2010)

managed to get it to work:

1 I downloaded a new version of swype : 3.9.10.10.5032.CAB on this xda and install it
2 downloaded the megaupload file you mentioned in the post on the previous page
3 replaced the three files from this megaupload spanish, spanish-full and spanish.zdb.le with the files in the folder on my phone
4 soft reset

works like a charm IN DUTCH!


----------



## Swinkie (Jul 25, 2010)

larsss1987 said:


> managed to get it to work:
> 
> 1 I downloaded a new version of swype : 3.9.10.10.5032.CAB on this xda and install it
> 2 downloaded the megaupload file you mentioned in the post on the previous page
> ...

Click to collapse



I did the same thing but after that i had the problem that i could only select US English by holding Q. 
So i renamed the spanish files (which are actually dutch) to SwypeEnglishUS... and deleted the original ones. 

After a reboot i could Swype in dutch and it works pretty well.


----------



## jjplayground (Jul 26, 2010)

*Newbee vraag*

Omdat dit topic gaat over swype en dutch stel ik de vraag maar in het nederlands.
Ik ben een newbee op android gebied en heb alles gelezen maar het is me niet duidelijk wat ik nou moet doen.

Ik heb een HTC Desire met een Froyo ROM. Verder is de telefoon nog "kaal".
Wat moet ik nu doen om hie swype met nederlandse ondersteuning op te krijgen?
Is er een klein stappenplannetje of een APK die te downloaden is waarin alles zit?

Alvast heel erg bedankt!!!


----------



## RB85 (Jul 26, 2010)

jjplayground said:


> Omdat dit topic gaat over swype en dutch stel ik de vraag maar in het nederlands.
> Ik ben een newbee op android gebied en heb alles gelezen maar het is me niet duidelijk wat ik nou moet doen.
> 
> Ik heb een HTC Desire met een Froyo ROM. Verder is de telefoon nog "kaal".
> ...

Click to collapse



Dit topic gaat eigenlijk over de Windows Mobile versie. Voor zover ik weet is er voor android al een nederlandse versie te downloaden. Ik weet niet of deze werkt en of het de laatste versie is, maar dit is in ieder geval de APK waar ik de nederlandse bestanden uit heb gehaald. Succes ermee.


----------



## jjplayground (Jul 26, 2010)

RB85 said:


> Dit topic gaat eigenlijk over de Windows Mobile versie. Voor zover ik weet is er voor android al een nederlandse versie te downloaden. Ik weet niet of deze werkt en of het de laatste versie is, maar dit is in ieder geval de APK waar ik de nederlandse bestanden uit heb gehaald. Succes ermee.

Click to collapse



Ik ga het proberen; bedankt!


----------



## jjplayground (Jul 26, 2010)

RB85 said:


> Dit topic gaat eigenlijk over de Windows Mobile versie. Voor zover ik weet is er voor android al een nederlandse versie te downloaden. Ik weet niet of deze werkt en of het de laatste versie is, maar dit is in ieder geval de APK waar ik de nederlandse bestanden uit heb gehaald. Succes ermee.

Click to collapse



Het is me gelukt om swype te installeren op het android toestel maar alleen engels en nederlands. Kan je mij de nederlandse bestanden aanleveren?

Erg bedankt!


----------



## RB85 (Jul 26, 2010)

jjplayground said:


> Het is me gelukt om swype te installeren op het android toestel maar alleen engels en nederlands. Kan je mij de nederlandse bestanden aanleveren?
> 
> Erg bedankt!

Click to collapse



Hoe bedoel je? Hij werkt toch al in het nederlands? De bestanden die ik gebruikt heb zitten al in die apk file..


----------



## jjplayground (Jul 26, 2010)

RB85 said:


> Hoe bedoel je? Hij werkt toch al in het nederlands? De bestanden die ik gebruikt heb zitten al in die apk file..

Click to collapse



Ja, maar ik kan deze niet gebruiken omdat het voor een HVGA scherm is, ik heb een WVGA scherm. Nu heb ik een versie voor de WVGA gevonden (android) maar daar zit geen nederlandse taal bij, alleen engels en spaans.

Ik zoek dus een nederlandse wvga android versie.


----------



## RB85 (Jul 27, 2010)

jjplayground said:


> Ja, maar ik kan deze niet gebruiken omdat het voor een HVGA scherm is, ik heb een WVGA scherm. Nu heb ik een versie voor de WVGA gevonden (android) maar daar zit geen nederlandse taal bij, alleen engels en spaans.
> 
> Ik zoek dus een nederlandse wvga android versie.

Click to collapse



Daar kan ik je helaas niet aan helpen. Zoals ik al zei heb ik totaal geen ervaring met Android. Misschien kun je beter even in het Android forum vragen of zoeken. Daar kunnen ze je wellicht beter helpen.


----------



## jjplayground (Jul 27, 2010)

RB85 said:


> Daar kan ik je helaas niet aan helpen. Zoals ik al zei heb ik totaal geen ervaring met Android. Misschien kun je beter even in het Android forum vragen of zoeken. Daar kunnen ze je wellicht beter helpen.

Click to collapse



Oke, ik ga verder zoeken, bedankt!


----------



## freaknormel (Jul 27, 2010)

larsss1987 said:


> managed to get it to work:
> 
> 1 I downloaded a new version of swype : 3.9.10.10.5032.CAB on this xda and install it
> 2 downloaded the megaupload file you mentioned in the post on the previous page
> ...

Click to collapse




Which megaupload file in post on previous page do you mean? I cant see any.
I have installed the version described above. Can someone explain how to get it dutch ?
Thanks


----------



## Swinkie (Jul 29, 2010)

Gewoon de volgende stappen volgen:

1 Istalleer swype 3.9.10.10.5032.CAB 
2 Nog niet rebooten
3 Download de megauploadfile ww.megaupload.com/?d=6EW258PI
4 Haal de spaanse files eruit en hernoem deze naar SwypeEnglishUS
5 Plaats deze files in map Windows\Swype en overschrijf de oorspronkelijke 
6 Voer een soft reset uit.

TIPS:
- Delete andere talen (french, italian, german) wanneer je alleen in nederlands wil typen.
- In de megaupload file zitten ook nog andere toetsenbordjes als je die groene niet leuk vind. 
- Even je e-mail accounts opnieuw aanmaken, die zijn pleite na installatie van Swype.

Succes


----------



## janneman22 (Jul 31, 2010)

The dutch swype release should now be avaible. Can someone extract it?


----------



## mark_v (Aug 11, 2010)

*1.6 WVGA*

More info on the 1.6 WVGA version and languages (Android):

http://deals-n-discounts.com/swype-keyboard-in-19-languages-for-android-v1-60-36-8214/


----------



## danger89 (Aug 20, 2010)

Dank je (Thanks), but the link does NOT work


----------



## Mr_stickz (Jan 3, 2010)

I have swype it works great but i want to use it now with texting... but its english anyone know how to make swype dutch? i read something about the dutch dictionary in swype  via the sms program but i coudnt find the right lexicon.txt... anyone help pls?


----------



## Tsubaki-San (Aug 25, 2010)

Swinkie said:


> Gewoon de volgende stappen volgen:
> 
> 1 Istalleer swype 3.9.10.10.5032.CAB
> 2 Nog niet rebooten
> ...

Click to collapse



Ik heb de Energy ROM van 22 augustus, dus ik neem aan dat ik deze versie van Swype heb (zit ingebakken bij de ROM), ik kan namelijk nergens het versie-nummer terug vinden.
Ik wil echter engels en nederlands houden. Ik heb zelf al geprobeert de Spaanse files die nu in mijn map zitten te overriden met de files uit de download, maar dan herkent swype het niet. Is er een andere manier om het toch werkend te krijgen zonder engels kwijt te raken?

Thnx!


----------



## Tsubaki-San (Aug 29, 2010)

Iemand, a.u.b.?


----------



## RobbinM (Aug 31, 2010)

Could somebody please make a cab file for a Dutch Swype? I can't figure out how to do this, tried several times. Flashing a ROM is no problem to me but this doesn't work.


----------



## anilthakurta (Sep 1, 2010)

RobbinM said:


> Could somebody please make a cab file for a Dutch Swype? I can't figure out how to do this, tried several times. Flashing a ROM is no problem to me but this doesn't work.

Click to collapse



It doenst work at my tel. too.
It would be great if there was a dutch swype version.


----------



## nickskee (Sep 13, 2010)

Ive read the whole topic but I dont know how to manage this. It would be great if anyone could make a dutch cab file!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## anoniem (Sep 21, 2010)

The same here!! @nickskee


----------



## larsss1987 (Sep 22, 2010)

did you guys managed to get it to work? If not, read my post again on page 7!


----------



## Macelangelo77 (Sep 24, 2010)

RobbinM said:


> Could somebody please make a cab file for a Dutch Swype? I can't figure out how to do this, tried several times. Flashing a ROM is no problem to me but this doesn't work.

Click to collapse



It has been around for quite some time now... check this thread

Sincerely,
Mac


----------



## anilthakurta (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks a lot!



Macelangelo77 said:


> It has been around for quite some time now... check this thread
> 
> Sincerely,
> Mac

Click to collapse


----------



## taarmen (Oct 21, 2010)

anilthakurta said:


> Thanks a lot!

Click to collapse



Cant some one putt those in 1 txt. I take years to open 100+ txt files.


----------



## YaPaY (Dec 10, 2010)

I tried this about 5-6 times. I added Turkish Language from old working swypes version to the 2.15.56.14870 instead Spanish files (renamed already) but I can not select language and it doesn't work.

Any solution?

message box says:"the swype package you installed is configured for another device and will operate with limited functionality"


----------



## jeup (Jan 2, 2011)

has anyone managed to a ad the dutch dictionary to the the new version of swype? (2.15.56....) I would be very interested!


----------



## joostvhoek (Jan 11, 2011)

RB85 said:


> Dit topic gaat eigenlijk over de Windows Mobile versie. Voor zover ik weet is er voor android al een nederlandse versie te downloaden. Ik weet niet of deze werkt en of het de laatste versie is, maar dit is in ieder geval de APK waar ik de nederlandse bestanden uit heb gehaald. Succes ermee.

Click to collapse



Werkt heerlijk!! Lekker smooth en hij kent veel worden. Ik heb weliswaar geen Hero maar hij werkt wel . Thanks voor al het werk!! Heerlijk om hier weer eens nederlands te praten

Works great! Super smooth and it knows a lot of words. I don't a Hero but still it works great. Thanks for the work. Nice to talk dutch here.

Joost


----------



## PetervV (Jan 14, 2011)

BlazinAsian said:


> Here are some more dutch text files, it's about 400 files .

Click to collapse



Tanx very much, but where to put them on my phone ?


----------



## CedricAnne97 (Feb 20, 2011)

Je kan ook gewoon sms to swype gebruiken, die app maakt gewoon van al je smsjes één groot tekstbestand en dan moet je gewoon op de swype toets drukken! Simpel en werkt echt wel goed! (daarna kan je die app gewoon verwijderen)

You can just use sms to swype, that app makes one text of all your smses and you just have to press the swype key to add all the words! It's simple and it works really well! (After that you can just delete the app)

Eigenlijk kan je dit dus voor eender welke taal gebruiken.

Actually you can use this for any language.

(sorry for anything that I misspelled here, I'm only 13 )


----------



## gldrenthe89 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Nu in nederlands te gebruiken*

Ik zat weer eens te zoeken voor een makkelijke manier om de NL taal erin te zetten. Ondertussen was swype beta full bezig met downloaden op mijn Desire HD, kom ik er ineens achter in het menu dat de nederlandse taal er ineens inzit. 

Ik heb Revolution HD 3.3 rom draaiende, als het er schijnbaar toch niet inzit kan het alleen nog komen doordat ik Gingerbread keyboard van Steven Lin uit de market geinstalleerd met daarnaast zijn "Dutch LP for GK" ook geinstalleerd. ik denk alleen dat dat niet erg veel zou moeten uitmaken.

Succes allemaal


----------



## gldrenthe89 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Update!!!!!*



gldrenthe89 said:


> Ik zat weer eens te zoeken voor een makkelijke manier om de NL taal erin te zetten. Ondertussen was swype beta full bezig met downloaden op mijn Desire HD, kom ik er ineens achter in het menu dat de nederlandse taal er ineens inzit.
> 
> Ik heb Revolution HD 3.3 rom draaiende, als het er schijnbaar toch niet inzit kan het alleen nog komen doordat ik Gingerbread keyboard van Steven Lin uit de market geinstalleerd met daarnaast zijn "Dutch LP for GK" ook geinstalleerd. ik denk alleen dat dat niet erg veel zou moeten uitmaken.
> 
> Succes allemaal

Click to collapse



Blijkt nu officieel in Swype te zitten, zie screenshot.
http://img34.imageshack.us/i/schermafbeelding2011032g.png/


----------

